# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs > [Release] D3.Helper Reloaded

## Soiseiseki

Hi, it's just me homework for learning c# programming. 

Download this file
or update your browser

Virustotal:
Antivirus scan for 2c6508bb03b6631f7aeb88982a5fcc72387dedb68d0fabbe7b43fe8ce97b619d at
2018-08-22 17:57:17 UTC - VirusTotal

----------


## johnbl

On d3helper forum, someone got this error: https://i.imgur.com/pLl5ujD.png

----------


## Soiseiseki

try to install SlimDX Download Page (January 2012)

----------


## nightryde

Is this for 32-bit diablo 3 or for 64-bit?

----------


## Soiseiseki

its for diablo 3 x64

----------


## d3lak

Appears functional. Will do more testing after work.

----------


## d3lak

Ok. A LOT doesn't work. Maybe it will be easier if you tell us what is working?

----------


## Soiseiseki

> Ok. A LOT doesn't work. Maybe it will be easier if you tell us what is working?



skills, looting and autopotions

----------


## Akanov

Hello,

it does not work for me. I can not create a definition.

Can someone help me??

----------


## Feel_Good

Did u update it from time to time?

----------


## d3lak

I mean for what this does, its not even worth the download. Looks like it will just cast a skill on CD. That's it  :Big Grin:

----------


## afrojax

Hold Space to loot all items

----------


## Amiros

D3 helper does not run with me, when I start the program comes only this, 

 


any idea ?

----------


## afrojax

> D3 helper does not run with me, when I start the program comes only this, 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> any idea ?


 run it with 64 bit

----------


## Amiros

That's the first thing I've checked  :Smile:

----------


## afrojax

> That's the first thing I've checked


okay download this SlimDX Download Page (January 2012)

and try too start i hope it works for you 

or you musst to create new skills for ur definitions

----------


## Amiros

slimdx is installed, I can not adjust anything if the program does not recognize the skills automatically. turbohud works perfectly.

----------


## xteci

downloaded it some hours ago, works pretty good so far.
have still my old definitions for "rath dd" "supp monk" "rath barb" "lancer necro" "condemn cruz" and "firebat wd".
havent tested yet if my "starpact mage" still works but i give it later a try.
only thing what bothers me is, that the d3helper cant see if i'm in a gRift or not, so i use "world_monsterinrange" on all definitions.

----------


## AffaBanana

xteci, would you be so kind to share your definitions? Used the helper myself before it went down, but seeing it is back now I'd like to give it a go again - just sadly my old definitions not available anymore.
Kind regards and a nice weekend.

----------


## juno88

Wait so do this "d3helper" version work currently? Is there a better alternative to this or is this the best one available right now?

----------


## fischkopf_

> would you be so kind to share your definitions?


File-Upload.net - definitions.rar

everything i have

----------


## AffaBanana

Thanks mate!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## juno88

Anyone know why my wol monk is constantly using epiphany (on cooldown) and sweeping wind when I go to the blacksmith and trying to salvage items? It happens more often than not and can't figure out why it's doing this

----------


## Graffd

> D3 helper does not run with me, when I start the program comes only this, 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> any idea ?


Got the exact same problem, tried everything i'm pretty lost ...

----------


## Runn1ng_F4st

Hello, tried visiting the old site for some Necro Definitions but saw they had none. Saw here that fischkopf_ posted his, but need some help with Decreptify definitions and was wondering if someone here well versed on this stuff may give us a helping hand? Tried diff things but it either just spams it(and I can't even move) or it just doesn't trigger.

----------


## xratedownz

> downloaded it some hours ago, works pretty good so far.
> have still my old definitions for "rath dd" "supp monk" "rath barb" "lancer necro" "condemn cruz" and "firebat wd".
> havent tested yet if my "starpact mage" still works but i give it later a try.
> only thing what bothers me is, that the d3helper cant see if i'm in a gRift or not, so i use "world_monsterinrange" on all definitions.


Can you share please?  :Smile:

----------


## Ramon125

Mistake...

----------


## ciscobass

Hi, D3helper stop working after the new patch. Any chance you can provide the new version.


many thanks

----------


## oXotoXo

> Hi, D3helper stop working after the new patch. Any chance you can provide the new version.
> 
> 
> many thanks


I second this, would be much appreciated. Probably wait till 2.6.4

----------


## xratedownz

RIP... New patch broken this. So sad  :Frown:

----------


## ciscobass

Hi, Any chance we can get this updated to work with the new patch?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## phly2011

Hihi, I wish I knew how, so I could updated haha!

----------


## ciscobass

> Hi, it's just me homework for learning c# programming. 
> 
> Download this file
> or update your browser
> 
> Virustotal:
> Antivirus scan for 2c6508bb03b6631f7aeb88982a5fcc72387dedb68d0fabbe7b43fe8ce97b619d at
> 2018-08-22 17:57:17 UTC - VirusTotal



Hi, Any chance we can get this updated to work with the new patch?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## xratedownz

Not possible without Enigma update...

----------


## ciscobass

> Not possible without Enigma update...


Any luck guys?

----------


## johnbl

Well, someone obviously updated d3helper as anyone can see from this video: [D3 2.6.4] S16 R1 World GR 150 10:56 TETRIS BARB - YouTube
It's sad that it's not public.

----------


## 731113

> try to install SlimDX Download Page (January 2012)


this link is gone ??

----------


## ciscobass

Where can I download a working version?

----------


## Soiseiseki

no working version, cuz no public enigma.d3 framework folks  :Frown:

----------

